# Peut-on changer les composants d'un macbook pro rétina 15?



## Nicolasestla (1 Avril 2013)

Voila, tout est dans le titre. je voudrais savoir si il est possible de modifier la RAM......Je sais qu'à l'intérieur, tout est soudé, mais est-ce qu'il existe un ensemble de composants afin d'améliorer les performances( tout autre solution est la bienvenue sauf en racheter un autre ;D).


----------



## jonson (1 Avril 2013)

Nicolasestla a dit:


> Voila, tout est dans le titre. je voudrais savoir si il est possible de modifier la RAM......Je sais qu'à l'intérieur, tout est soudé, mais est-ce qu'il existe un ensemble de composants afin d'améliorer les performances( tout autre solution est la bienvenue sauf en racheter un autre ;D).



Bonjour.

Pour commencer le Rétina est une machine que l'on qualifie de fermée. Comme tu le dit dans ton message: "à l'intérieur tout est soudé". 
Ensuite je n'ai pas de Rétina et je n'en ai pas encore vu un d'ouvert devant moi.
Mais je peux t'envoyer vers ce site: ifixit  Comme tu peux le voir, il propose des guides et même des pièces détachées.
Enfin si je peux me le permettre: pourquoi veux-tu modifier une machine de ce prix?


----------



## edd72 (1 Avril 2013)

Ben non mais pour la RAM, elle est soudée de chez soudée, c'est à dire comme les autres puces de la carte-mère (et recto verso en plus).

En bleu clair:






C'est impensable de désouder ça et de ressouder des puces mémoires.

C'est quoi ton problème, Nicolasestla? Tu parles de RAM et de performances mais quel est ton facteur limitant niveau perf?


----------



## Nicolasestla (1 Avril 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non mais pour la RAM, elle est soudée de chez soudée, c'est à dire comme les autres puces de la carte-mère (et recto verso en plus).
> 
> En bleu clair:
> 
> ...



En fait je voulais le savoir afin d'augmenter la mémoire vive (il me semble que c'est ça): j'ai 8go et cela ne me suffit pas.J'ai le modèle : MBPR 15 2,6GHZ 8GO.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Pour commencer le Rétina est une machine que l'on qualifie de fermée. Comme tu le dit dans ton message: "à l'intérieur tout est soudé".
> Ensuite je n'ai pas de Rétina et je n'en ai pas encore vu un d'ouvert devant moi.
> ...



Ifix vends des composants ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Je comprend rien au site de Ifixit


----------



## edd72 (1 Avril 2013)

Comment est-il possible que tu n'aies pas assez de 8 Go de RAM?

Que fais-tu précisément qui consomme ces 8Go?


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

Voilà ce que tu peux trouver chez eux pour un rétina 15" lien

Comme le fait remarquer edd72: il est impossible de changer la ram sur une telle machine. Le rétina est ce que tu trouveras de mieux en ce moment chez Apple en terme d'ordinateur portable dans ce segment( sans compter les MBA).
Je me répète encore, pourquoi vouloir modifier une telle machine?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Avril 2013)

Non tout n'est pas soudé : On peut changer le SSD (ou toute la carte mère pour le reste).


----------



## Nicolasestla (2 Avril 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Comment est-il possible que tu n'aies pas assez de 8 Go de RAM?
> 
> Que fais-tu précisément qui consomme ces 8Go?



Déjà, merci pour toutes vos réponses  .8GO ne me suffisent pas puisque quand j'ouvre des jeux tels minecraft, il me reste 0,50 GO de RAM .J'utilise l'application "Memory Clean" du mac appstore et j'en ait marre de devoir la nettoyer tout le temps.Alors, j'aimerais bien avoir environ 16GO min.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h02 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Voilà ce que tu peux trouver chez eux pour un rétina 15" lien
> 
> Comme le fait remarquer edd72: il est impossible de changer la ram sur une telle machine. Le rétina est ce que tu trouveras de mieux en ce moment chez Apple en terme d'ordinateur portable dans ce segment( sans compter les MBA).
> Je me répète encore, pourquoi vouloir modifier une telle machine?



Je viens d'expliquer dans le message précèdent les raisons qui me poissaient puisque je viens de voir les prix astronomiques des composants que vends Ifixit.Merci beaucoup pour les liens )))))

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h07 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non tout n'est pas soudé : On peut changer le SSD (ou toute la carte mère pour le reste).



Merci


----------



## FJSonin (2 Avril 2013)

Nicolasestla a dit:


> Déjà, merci pour toutes vos réponses  .8GO ne me suffisent pas puisque quand *j'ouvre des jeux tels minecraft*, il me reste 0,50 GO de RAM .J'utilise l'application "Memory Clean" du mac appstore et j'en ait marre de devoir la nettoyer tout le temps.Alors, j'aimerais bien avoir environ 16GO min.


----------



## Nicolasestla (2 Avril 2013)

fjsonin a dit:


> :d



????


----------



## lejoss (2 Avril 2013)

Achete une console de jeux... ce sera moins cher qu'un MBP Retina et ce sera beaucoup mieux


----------



## thun (2 Avril 2013)

16 Go pour jouer a minecraft :'(


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

> Envoyé par *Nicolaestla*
> Voila, tout est dans le titre. je voudrais savoir si il est possible de modifier la RAM......Je sais qu'à l'intérieur, tout est soudé, mais est-ce qu'il existe un ensemble de composants afin d'améliorer les performances( tout autre solution est la bienvenue sauf en racheter un autre ;D).


Je pense que pour ta question malheureusement tout est dit. Il est vrai qu'avec une machine au prix du rétina, on s'attend à pouvoir faire tout ce dont on a envie. Le mieux aurait été, au moment de l'achat, de rajouter les 200 euros de l'option 16Go.

Mais il faut se rappeler qu'à la base les Macintosh ne sont pas des machines pour gamers. 

Quand on prend un rétina on prend aussi les frustrations qui vont avec, mais ça c'est un autre sujet.


----------



## Nicolasestla (3 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je pense que pour ta question malheureusement tout est dit. Il est vrai qu'avec une machine au prix du rétina, on s'attend à pouvoir faire tout ce dont on a envie. Le mieux aurait été, au moment de l'achat, de rajouter les 200 euros de l'option 16Go.
> 
> Mais il faut se rappeler qu'à la base les Macintosh ne sont pas des machines pour gamers.
> 
> Quand on prend un rétina on prend aussi les frustrations qui vont avec, mais ça c'est un autre sujet.



Ok.Je l'ai prit à boulanger avec la garantie remboursement en cas de panne/casse.J'éspère qu'apple présentera un macbook pro rétina 17" en juin.J'aurais juste à enlever le cache en aluminium dessous, péter un ventilé, et ils le remboursent.Cette assurance étant de 3ans, elle est reportable sur le prochain( à condition qu'il soit acheter à boulanger).J'attends le 17" car je trouve qu'un 15", c'est trop petit et, qui dit écran plus grand, dit plus de place pour les batteries et plus de places pour plus de mémoire de base.


----------



## thun (3 Avril 2013)

non mais mec achète un PC sérieux


----------



## edd72 (3 Avril 2013)

Nicolasestla a dit:


> 8GO ne me suffisent pas puisque quand j'ouvre des jeux tels minecraft, il me reste 0,50 GO de RAM



Nan mais c'est pas possible, ça ne peut pas venir de ce jeu (ou alors il est codé avec les pieds).
Regarde le moniteur d'activité (toutes opérations) pour voir ce qui prend ces 8Go.


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2013)

Nicolasestla a dit:


> Ok.Je l'ai prit à boulanger avec la garantie remboursement en cas de panne/casse.J'éspère qu'apple présentera un macbook pro rétina 17" en juin.J'aurais juste à enlever le cache en aluminium dessous, péter un ventilé, et ils le remboursent.Cette assurance étant de 3ans, elle est reportable sur le prochain( à condition qu'il soit acheter à boulanger).J'attends le 17" car je trouve qu'un 15", c'est trop petit et, qui dit écran plus grand, dit plus de place pour les batteries et plus de places pour plus de mémoire de base.



Apple et ses actionnaires te remercient : tu as tout compris à leur philosophie


----------



## FJSonin (4 Avril 2013)

Nicolasestla a dit:


> Ok.Je l'ai prit à boulanger avec la garantie remboursement en cas de panne/casse.J'éspère qu'apple présentera un macbook pro rétina 17" en juin.J'aurais juste à enlever le cache en aluminium dessous, péter un ventilé, et ils le remboursent.Cette assurance étant de 3ans, elle est reportable sur le prochain( à condition qu'il soit acheter à boulanger).J'attends le 17" car je trouve qu'un 15", c'est trop petit et, qui dit écran plus grand, dit plus de place pour les batteries et plus de places pour plus de mémoire de base.



Tout à fait, ils vont sortir un 17" retina avec plus de place pour un plus gros ssd et des plus grosses mémoires et du coup yaura plus de place pour Minecraft aussi. Pour ton ordi, tu devrai dessouder la ram et mettre 32 Go grâce à un kit pour Macbook Retina. Ca va etre super pour les jeux.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (4 Avril 2013)

Je pense qu'il faudrait 64Go de RAM et un SSD de 1To


----------



## katchimbo (30 Mai 2021)

edd72 a dit:


> Comment est-il possible que tu n'aies pas assez de 8 Go de RAM?
> 
> Que fais-tu précisément qui consomme ces 8Go?


Moi par exemple j’enregistre plusieurs pistes audio en même temps, avec Logic Pro X et ben au bout de quelques secondes ça bug…


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2021)

katchimbo a dit:


> Moi par exemple j’enregistre plusieurs pistes audio en même temps, avec Logic Pro X et ben au bout de quelques secondes ça bug…


Tu sais que tu réponds à un message qui date de 2013 et que ta réponse n'est pas en adéquation ? De plus, quel est ton vrai problème, avec quel modèle exact de Mac dont on ignore tout ?


----------

